# Nascar is making some tweaks



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

"CHARLOTTE, N.C. -- NASCAR needs to tweak one more rule as it prepares for the Daytona 500, and it has nothing to do with tandem racing.

But it does have something to do with multiple cars.

Because of a little-known clause in the four-car cap per team rule the governing body established in 2006, two-time Daytona 500 champion Michael Waltrip may not be able to participate in the Feb. 26 opener. He's shooting for starting the race for the 27th consecutive year.

It's the same clause that would keep Dale Earnhardt Jr., if he desired, from fielding a Sprint Cup car out of his Nationwide Series garage for the 500 or any other race.

Because Earnhardt already drives for a four-car team at Hendrick Motorsports, adding a Cup car to JR Motorsports would give him an association with five teams under the rules, as NASCAR president Mike Helton explained during last week's test at Daytona International Speedway.

Waltrip faces the same problem at Michael Waltrip Racing. Because he owns three cars, his only option is to field a fourth car out of MWR even though he currently doesn't have sponsorship, or find a single-car team -- with Toyota, he says -- willing to give him that ride for the 500."

http://espn.go.com/racing/nascar/cu...r-michael-waltrip-pay-four-car-per-team-price

I know many do not follow Nascar. But it can be entertaining. I like this rule. It keeps the smaller teams in the chase. The first race is the Budweiser Shoot Out on Feb 18.


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm looking forward to see how Travis Pastrana does in the Nationwide races this season.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

yeah I will be watching him this year also. There are a few new comers Im interested in


----------

